# How To Build A High Pressure Burner



## Jye (11/6/12)

So Im looking at buying some new burners and while researching what is available I stumble across this, which leads me here, and here, then here and here!

Finally I ended up doing this (from the top) which resulted in this.

In the space of 15 minutes and scraps from my workshop Ive built a burner, something which otherwise would have cost me an arm and a leg.

So I would like to know who else has done this and can they please share their design along with specs eg boil 30L in 20 min and gas usage if known (X brews per cylinder). For the record my burner is made from 30 mm dia pipe 100 mm long. The gas supply is 6 mm dia with a 1 mm hole and inserted 15 mm from the base of the 30 mm pipe. I will try and get some boiling specs later.

Are there also any safety concerns with such a burner that you dont have with a commercial burner?


----------



## SJW (11/6/12)

For fukcs sake Jye while that looks sensational I would just spend $50 and buy a Rambo burner or similar, you don't want to blow yourself mor anyone else up


----------



## seravitae (11/6/12)

Not sure if burners have additional flashback arrestors or safety bits or whether it's on your reg, but i'd put another one on it just in case.\

Also that retort stand is going to get really hot, you may end up singing your rubber/cork on your clamps if you have any, hard to tell.

Neat idea though, I can use this concept for another project.


----------



## Rob S (11/6/12)

SJW said:


> that looks sensational



It does.


----------



## hirns (11/6/12)

Without going back through all the threads, it looks similar to where I've seen people use welding torches or heaters. I was never able to find one pre made on line for sale.

Hirns


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/6/12)

Mmmmm....imagine if it had a second oxygen jet....


----------



## pk.sax (11/6/12)

I went through the Links and saw the stuff on making your own forge and venturis.... Man, rockets, homebrew. Yippee!


----------



## homebrewkid (11/6/12)

could you heat with a primus torch mounted in a frame of some sort?

cheers: HBK


[EDIT] just looked this up and it seems that the full flame tradeflame burner i have has a 7.0KW effect now i have to find out what that means.

i have one of these


----------



## Jye (11/6/12)

sera said:


> Not sure if burners have additional flashback arrestors or safety bits or whether it's on your reg, but i'd put another one on it just in case.\
> 
> Also that retort stand is going to get really hot, you may end up singing your rubber/cork on your clamps if you have any, hard to tell.



Yep, Ill be picking up a safety valve next time Im at BCF or similar. Couldnt find an example online to post so others know about them. 

The retort stand is just for testing... but you are right, what little cork was left is now gone 


Here is another link just for fun.


----------



## Dazza88 (11/6/12)

cool experiment but go n buy a real burner before you kill yourself.

imagine that flame falling back into the direction of the gas bottle. fk that.


----------



## browndog (11/6/12)

Jeez Jye, what's wrong with you mate it's not rocket science..........or is it? Anyway, that flame looks very similar to a T-130 jet engine in afterburn mode, you may know them as the engines that used to propel the F-111 through the sky. It is also very similar to one that Yardy posted here many years ago, he should have the good oil on them.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (11/6/12)

Yardys is the one in one of my original links. Ill give him a shout to post his experience.


----------



## mudd (11/6/12)

My setup

A professional blowtorch that regulates/ flow controls (trigger no longer works thats why i've inherited it). Air intakes and mixes inside the torch

Think these are about $130 so cheaper to buy a burner

Bent 20mm copper tube and drilled 3 rows of 2mm holes about 4mm spacing. Bigger holes suck in too much air and combusts inside pipe which is cool but doesn't make beer.

low heat



High heat



Goes like the clappers - nice roar, but doesn't wake up the whole neighbourhood when I brew at night

This originally was an extra ring for the 2 ring burner I have - cos it works so well don't use the 2 ring

Cos I made it myself I luv it. 

MkIV coming (when I get around to it)


----------



## punkin (11/6/12)

If anyone is interested in constructing their own burner but doesn't want to get the stupid 'kill yourself' remarks, i stock some nice little nozzles setup for diy burners on lpg.

They just screw into an 8mm thread on any tube you may wish to use...


----------



## mudd (11/6/12)

punkin said:


> If anyone is interested in constructing their own burner but doesn't want to get the stupid 'kill yourself' remarks, i stock some nice little nozzles setup for diy burners on lpg.
> 
> They just screw into an 8mm thread on any tube you may wish to use...
> 
> ...




They look the go. Tap into some steel pipe would be good. How much? How many would you recommend for a 50L pot


----------



## punkin (11/6/12)

They owe me more really but they're just sitting in the shed. $4 a pop. I'm not sure how many you'd need to heat a keg, maybe 6 or 8? 

Just a wild arsed guess though :blink:


----------



## mudd (11/6/12)

Thanks Punkin
PM sent


----------



## punkin (12/6/12)

I'll get some today for you mate. Be sure to post piccies of your build and let me know where they are. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Barley Belly (12/6/12)

punkin said:


> If anyone is interested in constructing their own burner but doesn't want to get the stupid 'kill yourself' remarks, i stock some nice little nozzles setup for diy burners on lpg.
> 
> They just screw into an 8mm thread on any tube you may wish to use...
> 
> ...



Don't wanna rain on anyone's parade but be careful how you set these burner tips up.

They are what is call "impinged jet burners" "The jets are inclined 45, precisely opposing each other, to cause the air/gas mixture to impinge" Which means to work effectively they have to work in pairs opposing each other.

How do I know?

I bought a 23 jet NG Mongolian burners and found 23 jets was way too much for a 50ltr keggle so I decided to remove some jets.

I came up with this idea first:-





The flames only stayed alight on low and when I cranked it up they blew themselves out. After a little internet research I stumbled upon impinged jets. I decided to go with the jets with the arrows and blocked off the others :-






This is what it looks like lit:-






This gives you a better idea of the impinged jets and how they work. Here a pic of it flat out:-






Here a couple of Youtube videos of it in action:-





In a nutshell, I'm not saying these jets won't work. Quite the contrary, they pack a LOT of punch. They just need to be set up as they were designed to be.

Cheers :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## punkin (12/6/12)

Thank you very much for that post. Excellent.

Mud has purchased eight jets, so that would work out perfectly you think?

So long as set up as your picture.




GreatInfoTherePunkin :icon_cheers:


----------



## Barley Belly (12/6/12)

punkin said:


> Thank you very much for that post. Excellent.
> 
> Mud has purchased eight jets, so that would work out perfectly you think?
> 
> ...



No probs Punkin. 8 jets will crank :super:


----------



## ekul (12/6/12)

Barley Belly said:


> No probs Punkin. 8 jets will crank :super:



What size bolts you using there? I tried to get some bolts to fit in the holes but i couldn't find ones that fit perfectly


----------



## Barley Belly (12/6/12)

ekul said:


> What size bolts you using there? I tried to get some bolts to fit in the holes but i couldn't find ones that fit perfectly


Mine were 1/16 NPT plugs


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/6/12)

Make a jet using MIG welder gun tips. That way you can vary the jets easly and cheaply.


----------



## Jye (12/6/12)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Make a jet using MIG welder gun tips. That way you can vary the jets easly and cheaply.



Ive mean reading heaps about venturi burners on blacksmith forums and they also recommend MIG tips. These burners look unbelievable common.


*UPDATE*

I did a boil test today and it took about 15 min to boil 10L of room temp water with the burner running at about 70%.


----------



## Maheel (12/6/12)

some people on one of those "unmentionable brewing" sites have made there own burners much like yours Jye 

I think they are pretty much like weed burners but a little supercharged


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/6/12)

MIG tips are the go for jets....many size's,easy to replace

Basically drill a 1/4 hole on your delivery pipe, weld a nut with the same thread as a MIG tip......


----------



## PhilipB (12/6/12)

Jye, 

What sort of regulator are you using? 

Phil


----------



## Wimmig (12/6/12)

Being the wet drag... i do hope anybody doing this sort of project is aware of the dangers, and well trained in the needed design aspects to ensure a safe outcome.


----------



## Jye (13/6/12)

PhilipB said:


> What sort of regulator are you using?



The previous version of  this high pressure reg from Auscrown.



Wimmig said:


> Being the wet drag... i do hope anybody doing this sort of project is aware of the dangers, and well trained in the needed design aspects to ensure a safe outcome.



This is the sort of info Im trying to find. Im now using a Gasfuse but would like to know if there are any safety design aspects.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/12)

Wimmig said:


> Being the wet drag... i do hope anybody doing this sort of project is aware of the dangers, and well trained in the needed design aspects to ensure a safe outcome.



Us brewers like to live dangerous ..... If in doubt , just consult AHB


----------

